# Anybody Heard Of This Treatment Before



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

http://www.vulvarpainfoundation.org/guaife...n_treatment.htm


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi!Yes, I've heard about this and even looked into it very extensively for myself. Some people seem to have had really good results with this protocol and others not-----like anything else. To each his own.I researched it very thoroughly. I was bound and determined I was going to try this. Then my Doc told me he would not prescribe the needed Guiafenesin in the tablet form. He did not believe this really did anything for Fibro. I was "ticked" and still determined to do it on my own and see what happens. The next step was to check through all my products I used everyday---deodorant, toothpaste, mouthwash, shampoo, conditioner, moisturizer, hand lotion, make-up (including eyeshadows, lipsticks, eye pencils, etc). Well, to make a long story short----I decided not to try the protocol. I would have been solo with no support from the "homefront" and I was having a hard time finding products that I could use that did not contain the "bad ingedients". It's also a life-long protocol. You can never stop or change back to your old products. I wish I knew of more people who have had good results with this. When I spoke to my Doc about it, he had just returned from a medical convention and not one positive word was said about this "treatment". There's so many "cure-alls" out there that a person really needs to be careful. I have spend thousands through the years to "help" me and I'm still my same "ol achey, yucky, fibro fogged self.Good luck. Keep us posted if you do give it a try. I would like to know how you do on it.Take care.Karen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you wanted to try Guaifenesin to see if you could get relief from the Fibro it is the medicine that is in just Plain Robitussin cough medicine. The plain Robitussin is Guaifenesin Syrup and each dose contains 100 MG.Linda


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Linda,When I checked out Dr. Amand's site for more info on the course of treatment, I was with the understanding that he does not recommend the syrup because it contains other ingredients as well. Did I miss understand that?Karen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I believe that the plain Robitussin only has the Guaifenesin in it. The other forms do have other ingredients for stuffy head etc.There may be some inert ingredients but the main ingredient is only Guaifenesin. I do not have fibro but was searching for something to relieve the frequent urination and thought I would try this. I really do think it has helped.Linda


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Linda,Thanks. And WOW, that's great. Glad to hear your getting some relief. My Urologist ended up putting me on Detrol to stop the bladder spasms. Helps most of the time. And I don't have to get up quite as often during the night.Good luck.Have you stoped using all the products that have that "stuff" in them that you are to avoid on the Guaifenesen treatment plan. (Sorry, had to use "stuff", my "thinker" is'nt working too good right now. Bad migraine.)Karen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I usually feel this burning urge to have to urinate often. The Guaifenesin the way I understand it makes the urine less acid and the burning has gone at this point. I do not take asprin or much else for any reason except calcium to help control ibs diarrhea attacks and that has been a life saver.By the way I did have my urine tested for sugar and infection and had none I want to make that clear so others do go to the doctor if they have a problem first.Linda


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Interesting...that article mentioned that 40% of the patients studied were hypoglycemic. I have problems with hypoglycemia, and keeping my sugar levels good does a lot to keep me feeling better overall.As for Guaifenesin, I have taken it many times for colds and sinus troubles. My college clinic handed it out like candy. When I was starting to feel better and didn't need it constantly, but I made sure to take it in the morning, because its stimulant effect helped get me going while relieving congestion.I'm not sure of the dosages involved, but this medication has always made me pee more! Especially if I was taking 3 or 4 pills a day because of extreme ear pain from swollen Eustacian tubes. The usual dose is 2 a day, for congestion, but my dr had me take 4 when I was really clogged up, then 3, then down to 2, because the higher dose helped open up my ears and make me feel much better. Two a day would take days to open my ears up. Anyhow, when I took 4 a day, I peed and peed and peed! So I'm surprised it is used to treat frequent urination!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I believe a smaller dose like 300mg twice a day would be enough to reduce the uric acid in the urine and stop the burning and irritation is may cause.Linda


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quoter St Amand's working hypothesis is that people with fibromyalgia have an inherited abnormality in phosphate excretion. People with fibromyalgia are born with the gene(s) for fibromyalgia and over time the phosphates accumulate in the mitochondria of cells throughout the body. Eventually enough phosphates are accumulated to produce the symptoms of fibromyalgia. In simple terms, guaifenesin works in people who have fibromyalgia by withdrawing the phosphates from the cells of the muscles, tendons, joints, brain, intestinal tissues, endocrine glands and many other sites and allowing the phosphates to be excreted via the kidneys. Some genetic defect causes us to retain phosphates at the intracellular level to extent that it eventually blocks the formation of energy in cells (ATP). Guaifenesin is an ingredient in many, many things, but you should not use any of them to treat fibromyalgia. The only guaifenesin which should be taken is pure guaifenesin tablets without sugar, alcohol, pseudoephedrine, etc


 http://www.geocities.com/ukfmsguai/whatisg...tisguaipage.htm What bothers me about the theory behind guifenesin helping Fibromyalgia (and it does appear to help some people) is that I can't find any Fibromyalgia research on phosphates. I can find plenty of info from the guaifenesin - to - Fibro angle, but nothing from the Fibro - to - phosphates & guaifenesin angle. If you see what I mean. Does anybody have any RESEARCH evidence on the issue of phosphates causing, triggering, perpetuating or worsening Fibromyalgia? Please post it here as I'd love to read it. Also information about the safety of long term use of 1200mg per day of this medication (the amount this website of the Guai-Support Group mentions: http://www.netromall.com/guai-support/faq_guai-med.htm Alarm bells always start ringing in my head when someone says 'don't take any other medications'. Dr St Armand believes medications are not good for us, even though he says they generally don't interfer with the guai treatment (apart from aspirin and similar ones).


> quote:Try to avoid medications. They alter brain function.










http://www.netromall.com/guai-support/faq_guai-med.htm Please, do not stop taking any medication without discussing it with your doctor first. I'm sure you already know that


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I did find this, but I don't as yet understand it, or know if it has any relevance to this topic?!







Any offers?







http://freespace.virgin.net/david.axford/mecs0898.htm


> quotee Lorenzo, F., Hargreaves, J and Kakkar, VV. Phosphate diabetes in patients with chronic fatigue syndrome. Postgraduate Medical Journal, 1998, 74, 870, 229-232.Phosphate depletion is associated with neuromuscular dysfunction due to changes in mitochondrial respiration that result in a defect of intracellular oxidative metabolism. Phosphate diabetes (PD) causes phosphate depletion due to abnormal renal re-absorption of phosphate by the proximal renal tubule. Most of the symptoms described by patients with PD such as myalgia, fatigue and mild depression, are also common in CFS but this differential diagnosis has not been considered.The researchers investigated the possible association between CFS and PD in 87 patients with CFS (CDC criteria '88). Control subjects were 37 volunteers who explicitly denied fatigue and chronic illness on a screening questionnaire. They provided urine and serum samples for the study. Re-absorption of phosphate by the proximal renal tubule, phosphate clearance and renal threshold phosphate concentration (TmPO4/GFR) were the main outcome measures.The results indicated that 9 of the CFS patients fulfilled the diagnostic criteria for PD (phosphate clearance >15 ml/min and/or the phosphate tubular re-absorption (PTR) <85% plus TmPO4/GFR) <0.8 mmol/l.The researchers suggest that PD should be considered as a differential diagnosis and that future research might investigate the possible benefits of vitamin D and oral phosphate supplements.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

SALISCYLATESThat's what a person has to avoid taking while doing the quaifenisen protocol------and it's a life-long thing for most people. Saliscylates, both natural and synthetic are found in a lot of products we use on a daily basis. Toothpaste, mouthwash, soap, shampoo, hairspray, lotions, cosmetics, perfumes, deodorants and anti-perspirants etc., etc. It is seems like a very drastic approach to try, but might, on the other hand, benefit some. Everyone is different. I firmly believe that if anyone is going to go the Guaifensen approach, follow it to a "T". Otherwise, how are you going to know it is helping?And I'm with Susan where the research says only to use the table form. The syrup contains alcohol which interfers with what the guaifensen is suppose to do.Good luck!If anyone tries this, I would be interested to know how you are doing and where you found "substitute products to use that did not contain saliscylates. Believe me, it is no easy "feat" to find those substitutes! I tried and I couldn't find some of even the basic needs of the day without that ingredient. And to send for them-----well, it's possible, but expensive. A person can't even use antiperspirant for heaven's sake!! Karen


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I am on the protocol since December 1st. All I can say is that my IC has lessened, and I am feeling more energy than in the last 3 years! So believe me, I'm cutting out some foods and going with the treatment. Besides, I have a wonderful book that everyone with Fibro should invest in that mentions high levels of oxalate and calium are brought down with guaifenesin. Well, I just has surgery for kidney stones, and my levels of calcium and oxalate both are double the normal level! So I'll know if this stuff works after my next 24 hour collection in feb. Then I'll pass some information along.The book is, "What your doctor may not tell you about Fibromyalgia." This book is wonderful, explains how phosphates work and really have shown me alot. I have been to 12 specialists in Atlanta with no help. I have talked to Dr. Drossman of UNC who is chairman of the Rome Criteria about my IBS. NONE of the medicines he mentioned helped me one bit! This pain management doctor that I am seeing who put me on this protocol, is the FIRST doctor with a clue and compassionate!!! Hey, if nothing else, PLEASE buy the book!!! This is my doctor. http://drgatell.com/patients/default.htm http://www.guaidoc.com Email me ### Breck62###msn.com if you would like to talk more about it and I'll give you updates.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=001043 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=000626 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=000965 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=000281 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=000248 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=001214 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=000739 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=000739 support site info: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=000410 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=000350 info about a forum for people using Guai: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=000350 I think I am going to look into this. I have an extreme mucous problem.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That was interesting what you said concerning Salicylates Feisty. I seem to be sensitive to this stuff. Aspirin really bothers my stomach, as does it my mothers (we have both been diagnosed with fibro). Also, I seem sensitive to it when it is applied to my face in forms of make-up and acne treatments.


----------

